# Correct Lockring for 11-speed 12T cassette?



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Just received my new Chorus 11-speed gruppo w/ 12-25 cassette! :thumbsup:  

OK... Shiny does not include a lockring with their Campy wheelsets, so I ordered one from Competitive Cyclist: https://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2011-campagnolo-cassette-lockring-203.html
It arrived today: Part # *CS-401*. 

This Campy doc seems to indicate that I need Part # *CS-112*, but Competitive Cyclist insists, "No, *CS-401* is the correct part for you". 

Are they correct?  

_A Competitive Cyclist staff member will be with you shortly. 
You are now chatting with 'Javier'
Javier: Thanks for visiting Competitive Cyclist. Can I help you with anything?
you: howdy... I just received my order from you guys... 
you: and I have a question on whether I was shipped the correct part
you: Campy 2011 Lockring
you: Item CAM107
you: I need the correct lockring for an 11-speed cassette. The campy part # I was sent is CS-401. From the Campy doc, this looks like it is for 9 and 10 speed cassettes. It says I need CS-112
Javier: yes we believe we sent you
Javier: the correct item
you: So Lockring CS-401 is the correct one for an 12T 11-speed cassette, correct? 
Javier: yes
you: OK, if that's the case.... Cool! The campy doc must be misleading. 
you: I'm good to go... thanks!_


TIA









https://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-B-010909.pdf


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

You've been ripped off if you didn't get a lockring with an 11 speed cassette. They all come with the new aluminum lockring. 

As for which one to get, your potential suppliers are idiots if they can't compare an 11T and 12T lockring and give you the larger of the two. You need the CS-112.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

C-40 said:


> You've been ripped off if you didn't get a lockring with an 11 speed cassette. They all come with the new aluminum lockring.
> 
> As for which one to get, your potential suppliers are idiots if they can't compare an 11T and 12T lockring and give you the larger of the two. You need the CS-112.


C-40... Thank you, my man! :thumbsup: 

I'm a bit embarrassed (yet quite happy) to report that you are correct, the lockring WAS inside the 12-25 cassette's box, 
hidden under the bottom flap. Didn't notice upon initial inspection...and frankly, I wasn't expecting it to be there... 
based on Competitive Cyclist's product description below. They were wrong again... yet all is right in the world now. 

Gracias! :thumbsup: 


_"Campagnolo is a bit of a funny company. If you purchase an 11-21 or 11-23 cassette, they supply you with an 11t-specific lockring. If you purchase any other ratio cassette, *they supply no lockring*. Why? Because every Campy rear hub and prebuilt rear wheel comes supplied with a lockring that functions with a 12t and 13t high cassette.."._


----------

